# New Services to France



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

If you have a look in the shipping news of www.shipspotting.com there is interesting news of two new services to France.

Nick


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for the link Nick

...I'm thinking about a foray into model boats... could be a useful site 8)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New Ferry*

Hi

I posted a message a few weeks ago mentioning the fact that Hoverspeed may make a come back, but I had heard nothing since.

The info you posted ties in nicely - given two Hoverspeed directors are in the front line of the new business.

I suspect that the craft will SeaCat types and hence motorhomes may or not be allowed.

It will be interesting to see if Speedferries changes there size restrictions.

What ever happens, another operator on the Eastern Channel can only help keep prices down.

Rapide561


----------

